# Anyone willing to share some good rhinestone fonts?



## Mistyann

Hi everyone! Can anyone suggest fonts that work well with the rhinestones? Also, please include where you can get them (dafont.com etc) Thanks so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## charles95405

Misty...I thought ACS software would make single line fonts (like you need for rhinestones) from your existing fonts...you might want to check this with your ACS guru.

If not...do you have Corel X4? you can do a decent job (with some clean up) by using centerline trace function.

Single line fonts are usually quite expense and I am not aware of any free single line fonts...If anyone knows maybe they can post


----------



## Mistyann

There are a couple....I was looking for the fancier designs....I know there's uite a bit of clean up involved in most of them. I was just looking for everyone's favorites...maybe some double or tripple line fonts. I'm sure most people have 4 or 5 "go to" fonts they like to work with...hopefully they'll share. I don't have corel draw.


----------



## charles95405

Problem with 'sharing' most font is that we break our agreement when we purchase them.. I am not aware of any free ones

I would like for someone to post if there are any around


----------



## Mistyann

bY "share" I meant, let me know the name of the font.....I know the rhinestone designers i have worked with, have used free fonts....I just don't know the names. ( my husband sells cad...so I know all about the sharing you thought I was referring to ;0)


----------



## lifestar

Hi MistyAnn.... some of our most popular "fancier" fonts requested for rhinestone replication are Curlz, Boyz are Gross, Santa's Sleigh, Ajile, Monotype Corsiva. Most of these you can replicate with several rows by bolding them and expanding the spacing between lettering when creating your template.


----------



## Mistyann

Thanks so much!!! I'll have to ask if there is a way to bold them within the acs software.
That's exactly what I was loking for! I didn't think about bolding them, that makes perdect sense....wow...thanks so much again!


----------



## allhamps

I got Rhumba script from someone else. I think it's free on dafont.com. My other favorites, lavendar script, sweetheart script and bodoni script I don't believe are free.


----------



## Mistyann

Thanks Allhamps.....I'm sure this is a silly question...but how do you buy fonts? On a CD? On line? I feel so clueless! Sorry!


----------



## allhamps

For the ones I have to break down and buy, I go to www.myfonts.com. You can purchase for download. They also have some good ones at www.letterheadfonts.com (I think that's the right site). Again, you purchase and download.


----------



## SandyMcC

Mistyann said:


> Thanks so much!!! I'll have to ask if there is a way to bold them within the acs software.
> That's exactly what I was loking for! I didn't think about bolding them, that makes perdect sense....wow...thanks so much again!


No problem! I can show you that. And, by the way, I now have VNC working with my new router, so let's schedule the next class.


----------



## ashamutt

sandymcc said:


> no problem! I can show you that. And, by the way, i now have vnc working with my new router, so let's schedule the next class.


yeaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> yeaaaaaah!!!!!


You and an email from SportsKids motivate me to break down and make that call to Linksys!!!


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> You and an email from SportsKids motivate me to break down and make that call to Linksys!!!


Double yeah!!
...let me guess, it was a firewall problem?


Misty,
Here are a few fonts and what they look like on shirts....
Rhinestone Revival - Fundraisers


...and here is nice page with a lot of rhinestone fonts...but no names. 
http://www.trimart.org/id14.html
I need to try to find out their names because I really like a lot of these fonts! 


...and another site with a few fonts & names http://www.rhinestonefashions.com/images/font2.jpg

...still searching googeee! lol


----------



## BML Builder

...and here is nice page with a lot of rhinestone fonts...but no names. 
Heat Transfer, Hot Fix, Rhinestone, Stud
I need to try to find out their names because I really like a lot of these fonts! 

The third font on this site is the Old English Text. The first one is close to the Monotype Corsiva, but not exactly.


----------



## ashamutt

BML Builder said:


> ...The third font on this site is the Old English Text. The first one is close to the Monotype Corsiva, but not exactly.


Thanks!

....are you talking about the fonts in the little square pictures? or the 4 big alphabet pictures ?

I am going to print out that page and write all of the font names down beside each picture...so as to be able to identify when needed! lol
(I am so forgetful these days!)


----------



## BML Builder

The Old English Text is the capital letters under the letters in the boxes. The letters underneath that are the lower case of the Old English Text. 

I understand being forgetful these days. I am getting horrible at remembering anything. I hope it is just senior moments, but I sure have a lot of them.


----------



## Stac009

Also, Free Fonts - Graffiti fonts - Cool Fonts - English fonts - Free font download has tons of free fonts. They even have a discussion forum where you can ask about font images.


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I am going to print out that page and write all of the font names down beside each picture...so as to be able to identify when needed! lol
> (I am so forgetful these days!)


 
Mrs B I swear the more we learn, the more we can forget other stuff.. 
I write everything down,, I have to,, becuse I will need it later
MMM


----------



## EddieM

You can get a lot of fonts and clip art at Lord of Design - Download free graphic design, vector, brushes, psd, photoshop


----------



## crcrhinestones

has anyone had any luck in finding a font to use with rhinestones that does not require much manual stone moving?


----------



## Mistyann

I haven't been able to find anything like that. I've been picking my favorite fonts, and converting the whole alphabet (upper and Lower)to dots. That way I can just import the whole thing and pick and choose my letters. It's a lot of work upfront, but saves tons of time when designing.


----------



## gerry

bank gothic is a straight forward font, no serifs or scripts and it looks pretty.
I dont want to jack this thread..we run a busy little sign shop and I show all the girls that come in some samples of hotfix and no sales,
What age bracket is your clients at?
Thanks


----------



## crcrhinestones

Mistyann what a great idea...i believe I will start working on doing this as well b/c it's a real pain when trying to get something together on short notice...do mind letting me/us know what some of your favorite fonts are for rhinestones?

gerry...i am 27 and i would say that around my age group will be one biggest customers...i am always wearing bling...and really now that i think about so is my mom and she's in her 50s. Now you also have to remember i'm from Texas...gulf coast southern girls like their bling!


----------



## Mistyann

I like Saginaw for a lttle bit fancier font..... @Dotum is a nice simple font. If the lettering is big enough it makes a nice double line. Rockwell for double or triple line initials (for schools and stuff)
MY favorite whimsical one is Vegacute.
How about yourself? What fonts are you using?
What software are you using? I'm using ACS.


----------



## crcrhinestones

thanks...i am just getting into this and am still pretty clueless on a lot of things so sorry i don't have any fonts to recommend. i have the DAS software.


----------



## allhamps

Kirsten, I think you're right about where the bling is. The majority of my sales are in TX, OK and MI. I have a smaller, but loyal following in my own city.

My new favorite fancy font is Aphrodite. It also comes with some flourishes. I haven't found it for free yet, but it's only $17 on www.myfonts.com. I'm going to be doing some names a little later and I'll post pics. Billboard is one of the wider fonts that I have been using for school/team names, etc. Pic attached (a little dark but you should be able to see it).

I've started keeping a FONT book. Everytime I find a font I like, I keep a sample page of it. Eventually, I want to uninstall ALL of the unnecessary fonts on my computer and only keep the ones I use most installed. I have font manager software, I just have'nt had the time to do that.


----------



## crcrhinestones

Thanks for sharing and if you could post pics of Aphrodite in stones when you get a chance that'd be great. 
I was playing around with some fonts and found a tip that seemed to work in Corel - using the centerline trace function - I typed the text in a font (I believe it was Angelina) then clicked Bitmaps - Convert to Bitmap then Bitmaps - Centerline Trace. I then copied the centerline trace text from corel and pasted into SmartCut Pro to place rhinestones on. The lines are a little jagged but it was a lot less manual stone moving then other ways I've tried.
I am not a graphic artist at all and have only used this type of drawing software for about 2 weeks so this is all so new to me...lucky for me though, my husband has been in the t-shirt business for all of his life as his parents own a screenprinting/sign shop and he works with them so he has been a huge help but I still want to learn to do this myself as well.


----------



## leapoffaith

Kirsten, I have been trying to do this for a long time! The way you explained it -- so simply -- I just did it!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## rubyred

Here's a free one: Renegade Master font by Chaos Fonts - FontSpace#
I haven't seen a customizing bar on the download page like this before. What point size would you need to make it to create a size suitable for brushing 10ss stones? Looks like it would save a lot of time if you wouldn't have to readjust after typing it!


----------



## jean518

It is fairly easy to turn any font into a single line font but is a little time consuming. Use the drawing tool and trace inside the font. I am not a fan of the trace in corel. I have found that it is usually just as easy to do it myself.


----------



## Krystle1981

crcrhinestones said:


> has anyone had any luck in finding a font to use with rhinestones that does not require much manual stone moving?


One of my new favorites right now is akafrivolity. You can download it free here...
akaFrivolity Font | dafont.com

Some of the letters resemble the curlz font but the others don't look so "little girl-ish". It's almost like a mix between a script and the curlz. I do a centerline trace on it and I have very few stones that need to be moved.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Ok, I will only share this if you all PROMISE to keep it a secret! LOL! If you go to
www.fonstruct.com you can design your own with dots and then download it as a true font file onto your computer to install. Just use the dots. I print out the alphabet of what I need to have as a reference in front of me and then make my own. As was said above, takes a bit of time but once done it's DONE!


----------



## ivzee

BML Builder said:


> ...and here is nice page with a lot of rhinestone fonts...but no names.
> Heat Transfer, Hot Fix, Rhinestone, Stud
> I need to try to find out their names because I really like a lot of these fonts!
> 
> The third font on this site is the Old English Text. The first one is close to the Monotype Corsiva, but not exactly.


how do i get thm?????


----------



## fedoraoriginali

ivzee said:


> how do i get thm?????


A lot of the links are broken and they send you to a site when you try to download that loads pop ups on the computer. I just tried and I am not trying again!


----------



## DivineBling

fedoraoriginali said:


> Ok, I will only share this if you all PROMISE to keep it a secret! LOL! If you go to
> fonstruct.com you can design your own with dots and then download it as a true font file onto your computer to install. Just use the dots. I print out the alphabet of what I need to have as a reference in front of me and then make my own. As was said above, takes a bit of time but once done it's DONE!


I clicked on your link and it took me to a crazy Facebook ad! I think you meant FontStruct | Build, Share, Download Fonts, right?


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Yep, sorry!!! That's the one!


----------



## james444

I have a lot collection,but they are messy,can not figure out what name it is


----------



## Amandazon247

I use alot of different ones and find some easier than others to stone.... I HATE HATE Old English... its a pain... but some I love are Harrington, and monotype corsova.. they seem to work well in WINPC 2010.. Also if you are having an issue with time... I have bought a few from Therhinestoneworld.com .. Matt has alot on there and they are reasonable priced and work super well... I think sometimes the pain of not having to adjust every letter worth the purchase... I also have certian ones already cut .. Someone here called them letters on demand.. If you cut them with a weed box they are already perfectly spaced and you can just put them together and make a word.. I love that ... I have found this little hobby has taken off into a full blown business... so I dont like working to much on smaller designs when I have pressing orders for bigger stuff... Hope this helps... 

I also use 
dafonts.com but am careful to use only the ones that say free for use ...


----------



## diana13t

I'm scared to by pre-made rhinestone fonts becuase I run into the problem of the letters being too wide or too narrow depending on the length of the word(s) I'm using. So I usually pick my font, bitmap it, centerline trace then take it back into StoneCut and size it for the design. 

I think the smart thing to do...if I ever have the time...is to centerline trace the fonts I use the most, clean up the lines, then I can use them and change the sizing of the letters any time.


----------



## MrsOk

charles95405 said:


> Misty...I thought ACS software would make single line fonts (like you need for rhinestones) from your existing fonts...you might want to check this with your ACS guru.
> 
> If not...do you have Corel X4? you can do a decent job (with some clean up) by using centerline trace function.
> 
> Single line fonts are usually quite expense and I am not aware of any free single line fonts...If anyone knows maybe they can post


Help! I can't find the Centerline trace function on Corel X4! Thanks!


----------

